
Ex-Detainee Describes Torture in China's Xinjiang Re-Education Camp - samfriedman
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/13/666287509/ex-detainee-describes-torture-in-chinas-xinjiang-re-education-camp
======
JudasGoat
Would anyone care to comment on the technology that makes the recognition and
surveillance possible? If we supply "back doors" to the ChiCom so that they
allow our tech to be distributed in China, are we less complicit than the
guards?

------
lostmsu
> he says inmates had to sing songs praising Chinese leader Xi Jinping before
> being allowed to eat

Hm, that resembles a lot how many people threat their kids even in first world
countries. I wonder why that is not considered torture.

------
Shihan
What happened to freedom of expression in this comment section?

------
Yetanfou
China (in the guise of the Chinese Communist Party) versus Islam is a bit like
the clash of nations, two irreconcilable doctrines which each want to have a
total say over the way people live their lives. When China gets its way - as
it mostly does in the country - things start to resemble a cross between
'Gatacca' [1], Brave New World [2] and Down and out in the Magic Kingdom [3]
(especially the concept of social credit [4]). When Islam gets its way - as it
did in parts of Syria and the Levant and as it partly does in places like
Saudi-Arabia and Iran - you get a pre-medieval theocracy where you either
submit or get killed. When both of them try to get their way you get conflict,
as shown by this report and others. In the end one of them will have to give
in in some way, either by allowing the CCP to influence their doctrine - as
the Roman Catholic church did - or by going underground - like practitoners of
Falun Gong did after their practice fell out of grace with the party. The
chance of the CCP giving in to any other doctrine is slim and the likeliness
of something like that happening without conflict even slimmer. The future
does not look promising in this respect, the past is littered with the
remnants of such conflicts - Tiananmen square [5] etc.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_New_World](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_New_World)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_King...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whuffie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whuffie)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests)

~~~
afroboy
Are you ok? what type of comparison is this? how does US allowed Muslims to
practice their religion in peace without problem?

~~~
Gibbon1
Two reason the US is different than China. One the US social political
structure makes is very hard for religious zealots to gain control. Note how
hard the Dominionist Christians have been trying for the last 100 years. Their
political wins have failed to deliver completely on a societal basis.

Second reason Muslims in the US generally hate Salafism and Wahhabism.

China on the other hand isn't going to let Saudi Arabia engineer a Wahhabi led
revolt in western China.

~~~
afroboy
It's their land, China just took it they don't even speak mandarin or
Cantonese they don't look like them let them live their own lives why we
should force our views on other nations and remove their tradition because
their difference than us?

